# North Carolina Senior Games



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well Sat. (10/02) was supposed to be the "big day" for several NC archers, many who are AT regulars (Treaton, Macaholic, PinkFletch, & myself), but alas when it rained, it poured. Bond Park in Cary (*C*oncentrated *A*rea of *R*elocated *Y*ankees) was to be the location, but like so many areas in eastern NC, the amount of rain saturated the field to the point that they were not allowing anyone or any equipment on it. 

Hopefully they will be able to reschedule it soon and pick a date when all the original qualifiers can participate. I know for me personally, it's going to be kinda hard to find another date in Oct. Like everyone else that planned around the 10/02 date, I've pretty much got something scheduled for all the other weekends.

Anyway, the postponement should give us all a little more opportunities to practice (some of them [us] kinda need it). :shade:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

I was hoping they would reschedule it for this Saturday. Senior games in the morning, DCWC in the afternoon..... I might actually get in enough shooting to do me for one day!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treaton said:


> I was hoping they would reschedule it for this Saturday. Senior games in the morning, DCWC in the afternoon..... I might actually get in enough shooting to do me for one day!


NOT possible.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I spoke with our local games director and she said it would probably be a few weeks before the event could be rescheduled. They have to co ordinate with a venue, the event director and volunteers. All registered competitors will recieve a letter with the reschedule info.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pinkfletch said:


> I spoke with our local games director and she said it would probably be a few weeks before the event could be rescheduled. They have to co ordinate with a venue, the event director and volunteers. All registered competitors will recieve a letter with the reschedule info.


I really hate it for you guys that had hotel rooms for the weekend. I'll be fishing on Topsail Island on the weekend of 10/23 so hope that's not the weekend that it gets rescheduled on. Plus there's going to be a somewhat special family event happening on 10/31 so that's out as well for me.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Would it be possible to team up with either OK or LA and hold the NC games in conjunction with theirs??? That would solve the venue problem, NC already has the equipment, just need to squeeze in another states competitors....Just thinkin.....


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Lee, we were there for more than just archery. We went to Raleigh on Wed and came home Sat afternoon. I think it will probably not be rescheduled till in Nov, what with the arrangements that need to be made and then notifications to be mailed out....I would hope that they would give at least a 2 week prior notification so we could arrange our schedules.

montigre... the La games are over and the Ok games are going on now, but it was a good thought.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

treaton said:


> I was hoping they would reschedule it for this Saturday. Senior games in the morning, DCWC in the afternoon..... I might actually get in enough shooting to do me for one day!


That's definitely NOT possible!!

You could do Senior Games that morning, no wait, you could spend time in the treestand then go to the Senior Games then shoot at DCWC, then spend time in the stand again that evening THEN maybe you might have enough shooting for one day!!!!


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Y'all can come up & shoot with us in Delaware this next weekend. Delaware Senior Games (Archery) will be held at Mid-Del Archers near Harrington on Sunday, Oct. 10,2010. 

Sorry to hear 'bout your bad weather. Four of us went up to north Jersey & shot with them last Saturday. You couldn't have ordered a nicer day. Temps in the mid to upper 60's, not a cloud in the sky, & the wind was not a problem, unlike Richmond last spring.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nevada's Senior Games was held this Sunday. Started off just perfect then halfway through the 30+ mph winds came up and three target butts blew over (on their backs) so no one lost any arrow. One blew over and the target face blew off out in the desert, never to be recovered. I ended up with Silver in the 55-59 Compound/release group. 
Good luck and I hope you stay dry and only a slight breeze at the most. I hope to see you in Houston in June.


----------



## TexasJ (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope they are able the reschedule and get it in. Looking forward to the National Senior Games in Houston next June. Weather will not be a problem there because we will be shooting indoors at the George R. Brown Convention Center.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Florida has the last of the Senior games in Dec. if you need a place to qualify. They're 1 week before the NAFAC shoot in Homestead. It would make a nice archery vacation for the retired guys. Here's a link to get the dates www.floridaarchery.org. If you've never been to the Everglade Archers range in Homestead to shoot the NAFAC shoot you should give it a hard look. I've done them all and it's a great time.
Joe B.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guy's Senior Games qualifications must be a lot different than ours in NC. To qualify to shoot at the state level you must have placed in the top 3 at a local sponsored shoot "in NC". 

Appreciate the invitations, but not sure anyone from NC would be qualified to shoot in another State's finals.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just receive this email 10/05/2010 @ 3:04 PM

For the convenience of participants, we are in the process of rescheduling the State Finals Archery Event in several locations across the state. Results will be compiled after all archery events are complete. All events will be scheduled to conclude in the next six weeks. As soon as details are finalized, they will be sent by email to all archery articipants and Local Coordinators.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well it looks like they are trying to fix it best they can. At least that's something.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

TexasJ...they promised us indoors at the Expo center in Louisville several years ago and when we got there they stuck us in the old L'ville Cardinals football stadium...most of the wind was blocked but I must tell you that the astroturf on the ground was like a mirror for the heat.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well it looks like they are trying to fix it best they can. At least that's something.


Oh yea, the Senior Games folks are great - it was the Cary park officials that closed the field.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh yea, the Senior Games folks are great - it was the Cary park officials that closed the field.


City of C.A.R.Y is like that though. When I was playing tournament softball pretty hard we played in the first tournament at Thomas Brooks Park. It rained, but C.A.R.Y. was excited to use this place for the first time and didn't stop us. Well after we almost destroyed one field and put a hurt on another, if two raindrops fell, games were suspended until it passed. They get kinda finicky with the fields out there.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Well... at least you got a rescheduled date tba..... and good luck to all the participants!!!!! :whoo:

btw... Prag.. how come you're shooting in the senior games?? You're not a senior.... :wink::hug:


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Prag,
We only have one shoot, no qualifiers. In a really good year we might get 25 shooters & that includes out of staters. :sad: This year I think we have 15 registered.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Prag, I hope you got the email from state on the venues...looks like we will have ours here in Greenville next Wed.

GradyWhite...Here in Greenville, where by the way Grady White boats are made, I am closer to any point in Deleware than I am to the furthermost western town (Murphy) in NC by at least 2 hours


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Us senior guys have a lot going on, don't we? Hard to get those schedules coordinated ain't it?


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Pinkfletch,
Well, bring your self on up here & shoot with us on Sunday. Just like the fish the past couple of years, we don't bite. :set1_fishing:

BTW, I love your signature line & agree wholeheartedly. :grin:


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

GradyWhite, thanks for the invite, but I think I will save myself for our local shoot.


----------

